# Night life ( maadi)



## R_Assal

HEy anyone knows a good bar and pub in maadi


----------



## Lanason

Hello and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Hello and Welcome to the Forum




Nice manners Adrian :clap2:


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> Hello and Welcome to the Forum


and yes thanks I do know a good pub and bar in Maadi:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> and yes thanks I do know a good pub and bar in Maadi:eyebrows:




me too..


----------



## R_Assal

Thanks for both of you !, well please share it , I know already. Villa 55 any other options !


----------



## MaidenScotland

R_Assal said:


> Thanks for both of you !, well please share it , I know already. Villa 55 any other options !




A little hello. please and thank you go a long way.
Generally when people join the forum they say hello, tell us they are new and can we help.. and generally we do.
You will find the tone you ask will make an impact on the answers you receive,


----------



## Lanason

maidenscotland said:


> a little hello. Please and thank you go a long way.
> Generally when people join the forum they say hello, tell us they are new and can we help.. And generally we do.
> You will find the tone you ask will make an impact on the answers you receive,


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Caroline66

Hi everyone,

I am due to move to Maadi to take up a teaching position at the end of August. I have adding a few comments to threads previously. I wanted to share this really great site called Cairos Live Events which lists live music and bands etc. Here is the link: CARAVAN Festival of the Arts 2012 | Cairo Live Events Guide.

I am sure those of you who have been living in Maadi and Cairo will know all about this and maybe have been to some of the events listed? For me I thought it would be a great way to meet any Expats so have a look and if you fancy going to an event please contact me and we can go together.
I am also going to join the American College to swim and play tennis and if anyone would like to join me I would be really pleased.
My new school is on Street 14 and I will be sharing a flat with a couple on Street 231 so if anyone is near by please contact me. 
Caroline


----------



## Whitedesert

Caroline66 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am due to move to Maadi to take up a teaching position at the end of August. I have adding a few comments to threads previously. I wanted to share this really great site called Cairos Live Events which lists live music and bands etc. Here is the link: CARAVAN Festival of the Arts 2012 | Cairo Live Events Guide.
> 
> I am sure those of you who have been living in Maadi and Cairo will know all about this and maybe have been to some of the events listed? For me I thought it would be a great way to meet any Expats so have a look and if you fancy going to an event please contact me and we can go together.
> I am also going to join the American College to swim and play tennis and if anyone would like to join me I would be really pleased.
> My new school is on Street 14 and I will be sharing a flat with a couple on Street 231 so if anyone is near by please contact me.
> Caroline


 Road 14 and 231. Rd 14 is in Maadi proper, 231 in Degla, nice areas both. Finos (German style bakery at the bottom, restuarant up the stairs) is close to you and makes a very nice cuppicino, very nice sandwiches too!


----------

